# E & L Pet Insurance ********



## Apex (Aug 29, 2009)

Please do not use this company to insure your pet, we had to have our beloved Boxer put to sleep before Christmas as he had bone cancer. This bunch of cowboys have refused the claim for his treatment, if you do a quick google search on E & L complaints there are many unhappy customers who have had the misfortune of dealing with them. I will be passing my case to the Financial Ombudsman, please stay away.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that mate. Chin up .
Keep us updated. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cheers for the heads up, Esure arent the best either but certainly not the worst and have paid out alot for Cassie's tumour only thing is your pretty much tied to them now.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmmm I use e & l insurance for my cube cycle, maybe worth cancelling and going else where?


----------



## Apex (Aug 29, 2009)

I am just relating my experience, but if you do a google search there are lots and lots of very unhappy people who have had insurance with E & L.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i use these for my caravan insurance and must agree there not any good

the 1 claim i put in the argued over and refused to pay out as i hadnt informed them that my site flooded in 1947 ??? how the f**k would i of known that as i only just bought a caravan on the site and even the owner wasnt around in 1947 , the claim by the way was for a toilet leak that damaged the chipboard flooring so what that had to do with the sea wall being breached 65 years previously i have no idea 

long story short , in the end a insurance ombudsman came and viewed the damage , read the file and why they were refusing to pay and just laughed and shook his head 

claim was agreed 2 days later but i still worry what if anything else goes wrong ?

this thread is a good reminder for me to change company's this year

ps

really sorry to hear about your pet , must have made a bad situation even worse


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just googled them. how are they still in business?

http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews57547.html


----------



## security sue (Dec 29, 2011)

I canx my insurance with them too unhappy with service. I now use Sainsburys but havent had to claim yet.....touch wood.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

20 years ago i insured a horse for a customer with E&L (as well as Entertainment & Leisure, they are known as Equine & Livestock), against my advice to insure with good old General Accident (as they were at the time).

It took them over two months to issue the policy, despite the fact that the proposal form etc was in their office sat in a back log. During that time, the customer had a genuine claim that was covered by the policy, but they refused to pay as the policy had not been issued yet, so no cover was in force. She had paid in good faith and they had everything needed, but still would not pay. 

From that day forth i have never sold a policy with them and never will. They are a regular feature on Watchdog, last one i can remember was the claims being refused on bike insurance.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

if anyone is after pet insurance i can recommend direct line. When our greyhound fell ill I called them to make them aware and they were very sympathetic and reassuring and I was told "not to worry about anything". Even the vet said they were spot on when i mentioned who we were insured with. I didnt claim in the end though as it came to about £60 and didnt see the point, but from a customer service point of view they were great.


----------

